
Queens of the Stoned Age - DiabloD3
http://www.gq.com/story/green-angels-weed-delivery-models-new-york
======
weeksie
Nice, but a) it seems a bit odd to let a GQ reporter do a profile on you if
you're making a killing in an illegal business and b) there are a million
delivery services in NY and "high end" really doesn't mean much in that
context . . . .

Good for her but wow, that's a hell of a lot of downside risk and I can't
imagine why you'd jack it up a notch unless, say, legalization was even on the
table in NY. We have a very restrictive (and new) medical marijuana statute
without a lot of movement in the direction of legalization any time soon.

~~~
21
Yes, they just painted a target on their back. Doesn't make any sense. And
naming your customers...

------
contingencies
How the hell can you spend $15K a month on yourself, every month? Even in New
York, at $500 a day - every day - that's only possible with some seriously
over the top habits. Habits that the typical stoner (direct quote: "watch TV
all day") would find hard to keep up. I guess it must be a combination of a
bad case of frequent fashion retail therapy, expensive restaurant/delivery
addictions, frequent expensive holidays taken in style, opulent real estate
rental, art collection, taxis everywhere, and cocaine. None of these things
(except perhaps discrete art collection) are intelligent if running such a
business.

~~~
ryanlol
If you're living "nice" $15k a month might not even pay for the hotel room you
live in.

>None of these things (except perhaps discrete art collection) are intelligent
if running such a business.

I'd imagine that for most people those are the exact reasons for running such
a business.

------
scottkduncan
"Most of the other units are Airbnb rentals."

Now there is some fodder for the anti-short term rental crowd.

------
234dd57d2c8dba
Wow, that's great, so all the NYPD needs to do is grep through their text
message database for "Can you come over?" sent to the same numbers over and
over along with their other "code words".

There are secure methods of transmitting data that would not raise the
suspicions of police or be trivially greppable.

Very surprised such "sophisticated" criminals let an obvious mistake through a
published article. They should have bought a pentest from a reputable firm.

~~~
pyrophane
There are a lot similar services in NYC that allow you to text a number to
summon a deliver person to your home. The only thing that makes this one
unique is that they hire models.

I'm sure the NYPD is aware that these services exist, and I doubt it would be
difficult to identify most of the larger ones and shut them down if the city
cared enough to allocate the resources to do so. The fact that that isn't
happening is probably an indication that no one cares. If that changes it will
probably have to do more with the unpaid taxes than anything else.

------
blazespin
Oh come on, is this seriously HN material? There is absolutely not
verification and your source outing their most prized celebrity customers?
Fake news galore.

~~~
grzm
If you think the submission is inappropriate for HN, please flag it and move
on.

In particular, please don't use the empty "fake news" meme to dismiss it,
regardless how low the quality is. It doesn't add anything substantive as the
phrase has lost all meaning other than as a perjorative dismissal.

